# What is Uberpeople Net For?



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

This complaint is for this forum site and towards the taxi shills and parties who have no skin in the game.

This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, etc. Why are blatantly obvious trolls and taxi shills permitted to remain active here? It distracts from the actual utility of the conversations and turns away people who would otherwise make useful contributions.

This forum should be welcoming to opinions and critique of specific Uber/Lyft practices, but should be intolerant of those who cross over into anti-driver or anti-rideshare rhetoric. If you are against specific policies, and are willing to contribute alternatives, by all means participate here. If you are against "us" (meaning rideshare participants/concepts) do everyone a favor and get lost.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> This complaint is for this forum site and towards the taxi shills and parties who have no skin in the game.
> 
> This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, etc. Why are blatantly obvious trolls and taxi shills permitted to remain active here? It distracts from the actual utility of the conversations and turns away people who would otherwise make useful contributions.
> 
> This forum should be welcoming to opinions and critique of specific Uber/Lyft practices, but should be intolerant of those who cross over into anti-driver or anti-rideshare rhetoric. If you are against specific policies, and are willing to contribute alternatives, by all means participate here. If you are against "us" (meaning rideshare participants/concepts) do everyone a favor and get lost.


Type in uberdrivers.net and it gets redirected to uberpeople.net.
With all due respect, there's tons of room for improvement here, starting with the funky _I don't uber but I run a forum_ topic categories.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the CSR's who post. the riders, NO. the non drivers, NO. the wanna be drivers with the questions that reading for a few hours will answer, NO.

If you drive for Uber / Lyft / Sidecar, welcome. Spend some time reading THEN ask questions AFTER you search for answers.

AND post some stories about your experiences, we can all laugh and learn!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> This complaint is for this forum site and towards the taxi shills and parties who have no skin in the game.


The site is @uberpeople.net . 
It's not @uber*X*people.net!

There is UberX, UberXL, UberTaxi, UberBLACK, UberSUV & UberLUX.

You don't like ALL viewpoints on Uber expressed on this forum, go start your own UberXShill.net or HappyUberPeople.net forum!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The site is @uberpeople.net .
> It's not @uber*X*people.net!
> 
> There is UberX, UberXL, UberTaxi, UberBLACK, UberSUV & UberLUX.
> ...


What part of "This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, etc" are you unable to comprehend? Why do you follow me around like a wart on my ass and comment on every single post I make? Troll.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Well aren't you just a regular ****ing hero. You would be better off getting a life instead of harassing Uber.





mattvuberx said:


> This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, *etc*"





mattvuberx said:


> Why do you follow me around like a wart on my ass and comment on every single post I make? Troll.


Obviously you have a very thin skin. You resort to name calling and abusive posts and don't like to be challenged at all on what you post.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Obviously you have a very thin skin. You resort to name calling and abusive posts and don't like to challenged at all on what you post.


I'm calling a spade a spade, and accurately so.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm just gonna throw this stuff up here.

1) The Header for the forum is
*A forum for uber drivers*
but the redirects and SEO is marketing to a more general crowd.

2) Something about newbie questions and search? I have only found one sticky here and it's on the very top in people. Minimum effort put in.

3) Categories. Weird categories as if you were just pulling straws not trying to address specific topics relevant to uber drivers. How about stuff like ...


Uber Help
Helpful Apps
Electronic Equipment
Vehicles
Complaints should be "Suggestions" IMO

The categories as they exist almost suggest it was set up by somebody that just runs forums or wants a repository of information for whatever reason. How come no mods? Would mods get to close to something that isn't meant to be known? Who is the mod? How come private registration? What IS this forum for?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

What? I drive a taxi, uberx and lyft? Is it OK with you if I visit here Matt or do you have some problem with cab drivers?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

josolo said:


> I'm just gonna throw this stuff up here.
> 
> 1) The Header for the forum is
> *A forum for uber drivers*
> ...


There are mods, I can assure you.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> What? I drive a taxi, uberx and lyft? Is it OK with you if I visit here Matt or do you have some problem with cab drivers?


I have a problem with people here who have no skin in the game. A clear reading of the original post would answer your own questions.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The site is @uberpeople.net .
> It's not @uber*X*people.net!
> 
> There is UberX, UberXL, UberTaxi, UberBLACK, UberSUV & UberLUX.
> ...


This is gonna hurt but ... I agree with cabbie!

Matt, take a pill. The reason these are so many complaints on here is because there is a lot to complain about. Rewind one year and I'm sure you will find happy and constructive posts.

Send an email to your local uber rep if you want to read happy bullshit responses.

I'm sorry if there's too much truth in here for you and right now the truth ain't pretty.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> This is gonna hurt but ... I agree with cabbie!
> 
> Matt, take a pill. The reason these are so many complaints on here is because there is a lot to complain about. Rewind one year and I'm sure you will find happy and constructive posts.
> 
> ...


I've got no problem with truth or valid criticisms of Uber. Again, perhaps you would benefit from closely reading the original post prior to commenting.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I've got no problem with truth or valid criticisms of Uber. Again, perhaps you would benefit from closely reading the original post prior to commenting.


The tone of your reply comes across as quite condescending. I don't appreciate it and it doesn't help get your point across.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> What part of "This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, etc" are you unable to comprehend? Why do you follow me around like a wart on my ass and comment on every single post I make? Troll.


I'm the patrolman hiding in the bushes. This forum tolerates all opinions and viewpoints. This is an open forum for discussion. We do not tolerate confrontation, like this post. This is the kind of post that gets a written warning. We hate to bust out the handcuffs.


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> This complaint is for this forum site and towards the taxi shills and parties who have no skin in the game.
> 
> This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, etc. Why are blatantly obvious trolls and taxi shills permitted to remain active here? It distracts from the actual utility of the conversations and turns away people who would otherwise make useful contributions.
> 
> This forum should be welcoming to opinions and critique of specific Uber/Lyft practices, but should be intolerant of those who cross over into anti-driver or anti-rideshare rhetoric. If you are against specific policies, and are willing to contribute alternatives, by all means participate here. If you are against "us" (meaning rideshare participants/concepts) do everyone a favor and get lost.


The thing is, you are not any of these things you claim this forum should be. You are condescending, petty, attack the messenger over and over, you use a lot of name calling, childish, etc.

Try to exercise that which you would like to see on this forum and maybe it will become that.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Agree with OP. This forum should be for uber drivers, whatever their opinions are. But as long as you drive for TNC. 
Cabbies, current or ex, shouldn't be here.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Agree with OP. This forum should be for uber drivers, whatever their opinions are. But as long as you drive for TNC.
> Cabbies, current or ex, shouldn't be here.


It would be impossible to regulate this place to Uber drivers only. If it were attempted then true identities would be more deviously hidden. At least for the most part it's apparent where people are coming from. Everyone's a critic. Thanks for the forum UberPeople.NET. I think it accurately reflects rideshare driving opinion.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> It would be impossible to regulate this place to Uber drivers only. If it were attempted then true identities would be more deviously hidden. At least for the most part it's apparent where people are coming from. Everyone's a critic. Thanks for the forum UberPeople.NET. I think it accurately reflects rideshare driving opinion.


I meant it should be, would be nice if....
I know unfortunately thats not the case


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I personally don't care who posts, but I will admit that some people do come off as being trolls and that can get kind of annoying. For the most part, I have no issues. Even the people who are against Uber and call the drivers "Uber slaves" every chance they get...ok, I get it, you don't like Uber. I just try to avoid those too much. The disgruntled taxi drivers. I get why you're mad and I genuinely understand. I'm doing Uber as part time for side cash, so forgive me if I'm not invested. Your fight is with Uber. if you want Uber shutdown, that's fine. Best of luck with that. 

Anyway, I do enjoy this place and like sharing ideas, providing encouragement, trick, tips, constructive criticism to each other. I even enjoy the laughs.....Just be respectful even if you disagree with one another. I don't see why that concept is so hard.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Blerg said:


> Try to exercise that which you would like to see on this forum and maybe it will become that.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't see many disgruntled taxi drivers in here ... maybe I'm not reading the right threads. Mostly I see disgruntled uber drivers who call bs on anyone who claims to make money at this.

I am a taxi and uber driver. Taxi business is fine while I find it difficult to make much with uber. My main ***** is with the uber rates.

I would consider myself a happy cab driver but a disgruntled uber driver. As a cab driver I am happy with uber (as I have stated several times) for taking the worst customers in my area and leaving the cream for me.

Other than complaints about uber and lyft policies that make earning harder I don't ***** much ... other than a political rant here or there


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

One members troll is another member's favorite poster.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This Poll is like @Sly Poll about banishing @floridog , except that Sly was just kidding around.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

If you really can't stomach a Forum member add them to your ignore list.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Obviously you have a very thin skin. You resort to name calling and abusive posts and don't like to be challenged at all on what you post.


HA!!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

What ever we do or say to each other please - *Don't scare away the chicks. *I don't want this forum to be a sausagefest


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

<------bock bock bock


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> What ever we do or say to each other please - *Don't scare away the chicks. *I don't want this forum to be a sausagefest


Seriously, if uberpeople.net is a potential source for dates for you, I'd say get out more.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Agree with OP. This forum should be for uber drivers, whatever their opinions are. But as long as you drive for TNC.
> Cabbies, current or ex, shouldn't be here.


Well, like I told someone in an Austin thread, in theory, as a non-uber black car operator, I could say UberX does not belong in Austin, and we should block you from existing here. I think we all know how Uberx drivers feel about that attitude. They came to Austin anyway in spite of that common held belief!!!!

I have the attitude that they should just play by the same rules others play by, work collectively to foster positive change, and be respectful of others. Kind of like good forum rules, no?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Agree with OP. This forum should be for uber drivers, whatever their opinions are. But as long as you drive for TNC.
> Cabbies, current or ex, shouldn't be here.


Careful there, isn't that the very attitude Uberx drivers are fighting in the first place?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Blerg said:


> You are condescending, petty, attack the messenger over and over, you use a lot of name calling, childish, etc.


There is a lot of this (personal attacks) that goes on here in this forum. If you want to know who these members are by name all you need to do is just look at my previous 2 threads and you will find out. It serves no purpose but wasted energy and basically hijacks the threads which takes away from the topic on hand!

Just my 2cents!


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> There is a lot of this (personal attacks) that goes on here in this forum. If you want to know who these members are by name all you need to do is just look at my previous 2 threads and you will find out. It serves no purpose but wasted energy and basically hijacks the threads which takes away from the topic on hand!
> 
> Just my 2cents!


I'm one of them, and I'd call you one again, but can't think of one worthy enough!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> This complaint is for this forum site and towards the taxi shills and parties who have no skin in the game.
> 
> This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, etc. Why are blatantly obvious trolls and taxi shills permitted to remain active here? It distracts from the actual utility of the conversations and turns away people who would otherwise make useful contributions.
> 
> This forum should be welcoming to opinions and critique of specific Uber/Lyft practices, but should be intolerant of those who cross over into anti-driver or anti-rideshare rhetoric. If you are against specific policies, and are willing to contribute alternatives, by all means participate here. If you are against "us" (meaning rideshare participants/concepts) do everyone a favor and get lost.


....where did he go??


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Narkos said:


> I'm one of them, and I'd call you one again, but can't think of one worthy enough!


I know Nark ... We all just sit back and laugh at you with amusement! You know ... CHILDISH! 
I mean since we all take you soooo seriously and have such deep respect for ya!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I know Nark ... We all just sit back and laugh at you with amusement! You know ... CHILDISH!
> I mean since we all take you soooo seriously and have such deep respect for ya!


...sure hope that you are not being confrontational. Are you calling Mr. Narkos names?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...sure hope that you are not being confrontational. Are you calling Mr. Narkos names?


Just using a quote to accurately describe certain peoples behavior around here!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok, this thread told me I should sign up and explain why I have been lurking here for the last few weeks. I'm much older than most of the members seem to be, and my experience has been a mix of private and corporate executive security driving. My first private driving job began at about 16, and I was driving a factory built Cadillac Fleetwood 75 Limo at 17. Anybody even seen one of those?
So, I came to this forum because I was wondering how anyone could make a living sharing a ride. I've tried to read the posts about earnings, but there seems to be a wide discrepancy as to whether expenses should be subtracted from gross, etc. are any of the San Francisco actually making $90K a year?
Though mostly retired, I still drive privately through a driver-only service (independent contractor)and for a few private clients (self employed.) The clients provide the vehicles, insurance, gas, tolls, parking, etc. I track my business miles traveling to and from the clients, along with other deductible expenses, per IRS rules. I get 1099's and pay the full tax toward social security, along with any income tax due on the business earnings. I drive a Plugin Prius, so the IRS mileage deduction treats me pretty well. Other deductions for phone, fax, etc. Working for the driver-only service, with tips, I get about $25-28 per hour, each job a three hour minimum. Tipping is optional, but I've never missed out. I charge my own clients $30 per hour with a four hour minimum, having put in writing that no tip is expected. They usually tip anyway. One client pays two hours travel time, which covers most of it. Please don't take this as bragging, but rather an attempt to explain why I have to wonder why anyone would go through all the hassles you guys and gals do for such a low ROI. And then your "partner" Travis, keeps squeezing you even tighter by lowering rates charged to the customers. By "hassles" I'm referring to the insurance issues, the ratings systems, problems collecting bonuses, or even, in some cases getting paid, from what I've read.
I thank you for reading my rather long first post. I enjoy reading yours, especially the humorous ones, and recognizing some of the frequent posters. The recent entry into the fray by "Happytypist" has added immeasurably to the forum, IMHO.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi @Older Chauffeur , welcome to the forum. 
And thank you for a very informative first post.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi @Older Chauffeur ! Welcome to the Forum !


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This is a thumbnail so you can click


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Cadillac Fleetwood 75


@Older Chauffeur What year was the vehicle built you speak of? Was this the body style?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Cadillac Fleetwood*

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Fleetwood*


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I was wondering how anyone could make a living sharing a ride.


With UBERX or Lyft I have no idea since not only are you invalidating your warranty, insurance and lease (if you are dumb enough to do indi taxi on a leased vehicle) but you also have to eat the full fuel and service costs in the vehicle yourself. With the rideshare I work for, we triangulate all calls along a route with one direction using apps that make Lyft and UBER's look like a joke. We then give fares the option to share the ride or go direct if they have used our call in or our app. We also charge less than Uber or Lyft by an average of six to ten dollars per fare on a zone system (no meters) even if the fare wants to upgrade and go direct. But seeing as we can move you across half of Madison for $8 on rideshare, people typically never upgrade. We do up to four fares at a time in 30 minuets at an average of $5 a fare. That is $40 an hour average/$35 on a slow day -$10 hourly for the vehicle rental (*includes actual insurance unlike UberX or Lyft*) and we pay for our gas but since we use only prius it hardly hits $20 even on a 12 hour run. I don't have to worry about a lease, a warranty, insurance, service costs or even hear-say for ride ratings since every one of our vehicles has a surround and outer cam system running the entire time. Since I have actual insurance and a permit I can also get full tax claims on me vehicle fee, gas and credit card fees. Which is awesome when you are self employed and your app system kicks out your logs for you (also something UBer and Lyft can not provide). 
Since Uber and Lyft discorrage actual rideshare systems by using p2p indi cabbing and hand shaking with medallion cartels it makes it kind of hard for real rideshares to survive anywhere else but here in Madison but if you would like to give it a try, our company has already saved a lot of Lyft and Uber drivers from losing their asses.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber cemetery, you're gonna love this-
The first limo was a 1955, driving for a funeral home while in high school and junior college, around 1960 to 1963. Picked up the funeral work full time in '66 and drove sixties era limos and hearses for five years for a large funeral home chain. In 1971 I began a fantastic career as a security driver for the CEO of a Fortune 500 company. We used regular sedans like Lincolns, Cadillacs and eventually BMW and Mercedes. Did some driving on the side in a car similar to the one pictured, along with aftermarket stretches for friends in the livery service. After retiring the first time I drove for the boss at a Mercedes dealership. Cool cars, demonstrators all the time, lots of fun. One of my private clients I got through the dealer connection when he bought his first Maybach. He is a real car guy, and provides me the opportunity to enjoy cars from Mercedes, Rolls, Bentley, etc. As I said, I have had a fantastic, amazing career that continues to this day.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Uber cemetery, you're gonna love this-
> The first limo was a 1955, driving for a funeral home while in high school and junior college, around 1960 to 1963. Picked up the funeral work full time in '66 and drove sixties era limos and hearses for five years for a large funeral home chain. In 1971 I began a fantastic career as a security driver for the CEO of a Fortune 500 company. We used regular sedans like Lincolns, Cadillacs and eventually BMW and Mercedes. Did some driving on the side in a car similar to the one pictured, along with aftermarket stretches for friends in the livery service. After retiring the first time I drove for the boss at a Mercedes dealership. Cool cars, demonstrators all the time, lots of fun. One of my private clients I got through the dealer connection when he bought his first Maybach. He is a real car guy, and provides me the opportunity to enjoy cars from Mercedes, Rolls, Bentley, etc. As I said, I have had a fantastic, amazing career that continues to this day.


Sounds like it. I go back a few years also but not that far back.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome @Older Chauffeur , I enjoyed reading your informative first post.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Agree with OP. This forum should be for uber drivers, whatever their opinions are. But as long as you drive for TNC.
> Cabbies, current or ex, shouldn't be here.


My dear friend guess what ? I am Uberx driver in Las Vegas as of yesterday. Another 317 taxicab drivers are now Uber drivers in Las Vegas. Three more meetings to go perhaps we will have 1000 taxicab drivers sign up as Uber partner in Las Vegas. Many will become members of this great forum. I can print a couple of thousand fliers up and hand them out at the Airport if you want. We only have 10,000 license taxicab drivers in Las Vegas. God bless you for your kindness.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Please go pick up a passenger in Liberia, he's waiting for you!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hi @Older Chauffeur , welcome to the forum.
> And thank you for a very informative first post.


What


datelinedecoy said:


> With UBERX or Lyft I have no idea since not only are you invalidating your warranty, insurance and lease (if you are dumb enough to do indi taxi on a leased vehicle) but you also have to eat the full fuel and service costs in the vehicle yourself. With the rideshare I work for, we triangulate all calls along a route with one direction using apps that make Lyft and UBER's look like a joke. We then give fares the option to share the ride or go direct if they have used our call in or our app. We also charge less than Uber or Lyft by an average of six to ten dollars per fare on a zone system (no meters) even if the fare wants to upgrade and go direct. But seeing as we can move you across half of Madison for $8 on rideshare, people typically never upgrade. We do up to four fares at a time in 30 minuets at an average of $5 a fare. That is $40 an hour average/$35 on a slow day -$10 hourly for the vehicle rental (*includes actual insurance unlike UberX or Lyft*) and we pay for our gas but since we use only prius it hardly hits $20 even on a 12 hour run. I don't have to worry about a lease, a warranty, insurance, service costs or even hear-say for ride ratings since every one of our vehicles has a surround and outer cam system running the entire time. Since I have actual insurance and a permit I can also get full tax claims on me vehicle fee, gas and credit card fees. Which is awesome when you are self employed and your app system kicks out your logs for you (also something UBer and Lyft can not provide).
> Since Uber and Lyft discorrage actual rideshare systems by using p2p indi cabbing and hand shaking with medallion cartels it makes it kind of hard for real rideshares to survive anywhere else but here in Madison but if you would like to give it a try, our company has already saved a lot of Lyft and Uber drivers from losing their asses.


You look familiar Dateline. Have you been here before?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks @Older Chauffeur This is a 1955 Fletwoood 4 door hard Top - 6 volt charging system and all. With convenience options available: Power windows, heating and ventilation systems, power brakes, four way adjustable power seat, air conditioning, tubeless white side wall tires, E-Z-Eye safety glass, Autronic Eye automatic headlamp dimmer. The engine was a standard 250 HP V8. With over head valve design, and a cast iron block with 5 main bearings. It's fuel delivery system was carburated using either a Carter or Rochester 4 Barrel.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> If you really can't stomach a Forum member add them to your ignore list.


I did that, now all I see are my own post ;-)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> This complaint is for this forum site and towards the taxi shills and parties who have no skin in the game.
> 
> This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, etc. Why are blatantly obvious trolls and taxi shills permitted to remain active here? It distracts from the actual utility of the conversations and turns away people who would otherwise make useful contributions.
> 
> This forum should be welcoming to opinions and critique of specific Uber/Lyft practices, but should be intolerant of those who cross over into anti-driver or anti-rideshare rhetoric. If you are against specific policies, and are willing to contribute alternatives, by all means participate here. If you are against "us" (meaning rideshare participants/concepts) do everyone a favor and get lost.


Gotta say that that I could not disagree more. As a driver, it interests me to hear what "non-uber drivers" may have to say. In one way or another the comments and opinions of riders, CSR's, cabbies and peripheral ride-share interests of all types DO impact me (potentially). Whether I agree or disagree with non-Uber driver comments and opinions is not really the point. For me, hearing all of those views permits me to have a more balanced and informed perspective on what I do as an Uberx driver.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> My dear friend guess what ? I am Uberx driver in Las Vegas as of yesterday. Another 317 taxicab drivers are now Uber drivers in Las Vegas. Three more meetings to go perhaps we will have 1000 taxicab drivers sign up as Uber partner in Las Vegas. Many will become members of this great forum. I can print a couple of thousand fliers up and hand them out at the Airport if you want. We only have 10,000 license taxicab drivers in Las Vegas. God bless you for your kindness.


Congrats @Farman vegas


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Gotta say that that I could not disagree more. As a driver, it interests me to hear what "non-uber drivers" may have to say. In one way or another the comments and opinions of riders, CSR's, cabbies and peripheral ride-share interests of all types DO impact me (potentially). Whether I agree or disagree with non-Uber driver comments and opinions does is not really the point. For me, hearing all of those views permits me to have a more balanced and informed perspective on what I do as an Uberx driver.


Agree this forum should be open to anybody and everybody, people that do not like it, or can not take it will drift away anyways.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Please go pick up a passenger in Liberia, he's waiting for you!


"The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is an attribute of the strong" Mahatma Gandhi said this. As always I wish you get success in your endeavors.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 1725
> Thanks @Older Chauffeur This is a 1955 Fletwoood 4 door hard Top - 6 volt charging system and all. With convenience options available: Power windows, heating and ventilation systems, power brakes, four way adjustable power seat, air conditioning, tubeless white side wall tires, E-Z-Eye safety glass, Autronic Eye automatic headlamp dimmer. The engine was a standard 250 HP V8. With over head valve design, and a cast iron block with 5 main bearings. It's fuel delivery system was carburated using either a Carter or Rochester 4 Barrel.


Yep, this would be the car, minus the padded top. We had two, the limo and also a 75 sedan without the partition, but still had the jump seats. One of the partners had a Lincoln Executve Sedan with a similar padded top and rear opera window. We better cool it before we upset the Uber police.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Ok, this thread told me I should sign up and explain why I have been lurking here for the last few weeks. I'm much older than most of the members seem to be, and my experience has been a mix of private and corporate executive security driving. My first private driving job began at about 16, and I was driving a factory built Cadillac Fleetwood 75 Limo at 17. Anybody even seen one of those?
> So, I came to this forum because I was wondering how anyone could make a living sharing a ride. I've tried to read the posts about earnings, but there seems to be a wide discrepancy as to whether expenses should be subtracted from gross, etc. are any of the San Francisco actually making $90K a year?
> Though mostly retired, I still drive privately through a driver-only service (independent contractor)and for a few private clients (self employed.) The clients provide the vehicles, insurance, gas, tolls, parking, etc. I track my business miles traveling to and from the clients, along with other deductible expenses, per IRS rules. I get 1099's and pay the full tax toward social security, along with any income tax due on the business earnings. I drive a Plugin Prius, so the IRS mileage deduction treats me pretty well. Other deductions for phone, fax, etc. Working for the driver-only service, with tips, I get about $25-28 per hour, each job a three hour minimum. Tipping is optional, but I've never missed out. I charge my own clients $30 per hour with a four hour minimum, having put in writing that no tip is expected. They usually tip anyway. One client pays two hours travel time, which covers most of it. Please don't take this as bragging, but rather an attempt to explain why I have to wonder why anyone would go through all the hassles you guys and gals do for such a low ROI. And then your "partner" Travis, keeps squeezing you even tighter by lowering rates charged to the customers. By "hassles" I'm referring to the insurance issues, the ratings systems, problems collecting bonuses, or even, in some cases getting paid, from what I've read.
> I thank you for reading my rather long first post. I enjoy reading yours, especially the humorous ones, and recognizing some of the frequent posters. The recent entry into the fray by "Happytypist" has added immeasurably to the forum, IMHO.


1
Hi Older Chauffeur! Welcome aboard.

I'm sure your years of experience will add greatly to this forum.

It does take a while but as you have pointed out, if you do the right thing by clients and get a good reputation within the driving industry, other operators will happily farm out work to you, and regulars wont go past you when they need to go places.

What I dislike about the UBER culture is how it has devalued the role of the driver to both the client and company. The app and target market reduce personal engagement with riders, choosing to bury themselves in their smartphones. With Uber itself being the most difficult corporation in the world to engage on a personal level.

There is a place in the transport market for rideshare, a category that has existed for years but UBER has misused for its own purposes.

I hope we will continue to enjoy your pearls of Wisdom Older Chauffeur!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> I'm the patrolman hiding in the bushes. This forum tolerates all opinions and viewpoints. This is an open forum for discussion. We do not tolerate confrontation, like this post. This is the kind of post that gets a written warning. We hate to bust out the handcuffs.


If you were 5'6" Blonde with 36dd's then I would welcome the handcuffs any day!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What I dislike about the UBER culture is how it has devalued the role of the driver to both the client and company. The app and target market reduce personal engagement with riders, choosing to bury themselves in their smartphones.


@Sydney Uber - Very good point and well said.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> What part of "This site should be a place of reasoned discussion and exchange of information among active Uber/Lyft drivers, employees, etc" are you unable to comprehend? Why do you follow me around like a wart on my ass and comment on every single post I make? Troll.


Imma play devils advocate here for my understanding. 
You did refer to ChiCabby in your comment so why would you be surprised that he retorted in reference to that comment? 
He/chicabby is an UberTaxi driver so wouldn't that count as a good reason to post or comment on this forum?
From what I've read in most comments/posts from him, I don't see anything that could point to him being any shill of any sort. Just providing info or insight through his eyes and experience.
I would like to read what you think or believe he has posted or commented that would make me think the same.
Please post a link for some insight. Thanks @mattvuberx


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 1725
> Thanks @Older Chauffeur This is a 1955 Fletwoood 4 door hard Top - 6 volt charging system and all. With convenience options available: Power windows, heating and ventilation systems, power brakes, four way adjustable power seat, air conditioning, tubeless white side wall tires, E-Z-Eye safety glass, Autronic Eye automatic headlamp dimmer. The engine was a standard 250 HP V8. With over head valve design, and a cast iron block with 5 main bearings. It's fuel delivery system was carburated using either a Carter or Rochester 4 Barrel.


If you compare this car to the other one you posted from the early seventies, I think you'll see that the '55 is a Fleetwood 75 Limousine, with the partition, I believe. The closed over C pillar puts the rear seat way back on the chassis. These cars were made by welding in the width of the rear door into a Coupe de Ville, which was cut behind the front doors. Picture sitting in the rear seat of a large coupe, where you would have a solid panel and window to your side. When the jump seats were raised, their backs were against the knees of the rear seat passengers. Also, you had a Coupe de Ville underneath, brakes and all, with the extra weight. Yikes!


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Agree with OP. This forum should be for uber drivers, whatever their opinions are. But as long as you drive for TNC.
> Cabbies, current or ex, shouldn't be here.


Does UberTaxi count for you?


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> With UBERX or Lyft I have no idea since not only are you invalidating your warranty, insurance and lease (if you are dumb enough to do indi taxi on a leased vehicle) but you also have to eat the full fuel and service costs in the vehicle yourself. With the rideshare I work for, we triangulate all calls along a route with one direction using apps that make Lyft and UBER's look like a joke. We then give fares the option to share the ride or go direct if they have used our call in or our app. We also charge less than Uber or Lyft by an average of six to ten dollars per fare on a zone system (no meters) even if the fare wants to upgrade and go direct. But seeing as we can move you across half of Madison for $8 on rideshare, people typically never upgrade. We do up to four fares at a time in 30 minuets at an average of $5 a fare. That is $40 an hour average/$35 on a slow day -$10 hourly for the vehicle rental (*includes actual insurance unlike UberX or Lyft*) and we pay for our gas but since we use only prius it hardly hits $20 even on a 12 hour run. I don't have to worry about a lease, a warranty, insurance, service costs or even hear-say for ride ratings since every one of our vehicles has a surround and outer cam system running the entire time. Since I have actual insurance and a permit I can also get full tax claims on me vehicle fee, gas and credit card fees. Which is awesome when you are self employed and your app system kicks out your logs for you (also something UBer and Lyft can not provide).
> Since Uber and Lyft discorrage actual rideshare systems by using p2p indi cabbing and hand shaking with medallion cartels it makes it kind of hard for real rideshares to survive anywhere else but here in Madison but if you would like to give it a try, our company has already saved a lot of Lyft and Uber drivers from losing their asses.


?Care to share the name of the service your using? or if I missed it I appologize


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Gotta say that that I could not disagree more. As a driver, it interests me to hear what "non-uber drivers" may have to say. In one way or another the comments and opinions of riders, CSR's, cabbies and peripheral ride-share interests of all types DO impact me (potentially). Whether I agree or disagree with non-Uber driver comments and opinions is not really the point. For me, hearing all of those views permits me to have a more balanced and informed perspective on what I do as an Uberx driver.


Well said! I've learned a LOT about regs in other cities, traffic hassles, etc. discussions I've had, or observed have solidified a few key decisions, especially some recent ones to decline partnering with not only Uber, but a couple of of other TNCs. Another value has been a glimpse into some REAL novice drivers. I always tell my husband and lead chauffeur they are TOO experienced at times. We like to groom new chauffeurs, and , as with any career, the more expertise you have, the further you get from the green mode, so you inadvertently omit "the small stuff" a novice has no way of knowing. Some of the newbie questions and concerns inspired me to upgrade our training modules.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> 1
> Hi Older Chauffeur! Welcome aboard.
> 
> I'm sure your years of experience will add greatly to this forum.
> ...


Our philosophy: Without our professional chauffeurs, we would just be a high end car lot.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I don't see many disgruntled taxi drivers in here ... maybe I'm not reading the right threads. Mostly I see disgruntled uber drivers who call bs on anyone who claims to make money at this.
> 
> I am a taxi and uber driver. Taxi business is fine while I find it difficult to make much with uber. My main ***** is with the uber rates.
> 
> ...


But your rants are funny. "You're a HOOT, that's what YOU are" ~Melvin Palmer (Boston Legal)


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

OP MIA in his own thread? Cmon man don't take the mod warning too personal ... you sure aren't the only one in this thread to get one! <wink>


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I know Nark ... We all just sit back and laugh at you with amusement! You know ... CHILDISH!
> I mean since we all take you soooo seriously and have such deep respect for ya!


Apparently, you and logic don't get along. Go back and re-read the threads you referred to in your earlier post and give me a...ready for it?...logical answer as to who's not being taken seriously. Your use of "we" certainly implies that others share your point of view when it has clearly been proven time and time again that your comprehensional awareness has long left the building.

Wait, I just realized I didn't call you a name. Well, not flat out, at least.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> If you really can't stomach a Forum member add them to your ignore list.


Ah, but that takes the fun out of it!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> OP MIA in his own thread? Cmon man don't take the mod warning too personal ... you sure aren't the only one in this thread to get one! <wink>


I think that OP aka mattvuberx may have gotten the boot OR may have left us "voluntarily". My guess is that he took extreme exception to the MOD's warning. OP was way to arrogant and self-important to have stayed silent for this long.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I think that OP aka mattvuberx may have gotten the boot OR may have left us "voluntarily". My guess is that he took extreme exception to the MOD's warning. OP was way to arrogant and self-important to have stayed silent for this long.


I wonder if Uber Jax went with him.....


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> ?Care to share the name of the service your using? or if I missed it I appologize


Green cab of Madison, wi
Dont let the word cab fool you. Madison doesn't allow medallions. Our only regs here are registration of vehicles at $60 per (that is one time FOR LIFE), PD background checks with complete Federal, CCAP and WCCA, a $25 permit (one time for life), $60 Handycap service and customer safety training (renew every decade), 5000 mile inspection and of course INSURANCE. All things Uber and Lyft DO NOT have.
Any TNC or taxi company can operate as many vehicles as they want here as long as they are clearly marked.
Our app system can also be called from land lines, triangulates multiple calls for rideshare along uniform routes and we take cash OR credit. Again, all things Uber and Lyft DO NOT have.
Our vehicle rental puts the income share percentage at 40% not 20% but when you consider the fact that we aren't invalidating vehicle warranties or tax recovery by having actual insurance and service plans in place, we come out making far more in profit than what Lyft and UBerX drivers end up losing.

Not dumping incidental costs on customers and tax payers is also a much better perk.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What
> 
> You look familiar Dateline. Have you been here before?


Indeed sir. I was just taking a quick minuet to aid our Local city AT in thwarting some rather moronic attempts at illicit activities by none other than the local operations manager for UBER Mr. Drew Lake. 
After a fine win in court I am still in the charge to purge what is left of UBER from our streets.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> Green cab of Madison, wi
> Dont let the word cab fool you. Madison doesn't allow medallions. Our only regs here are registration of vehicles at $60 per (that is one time FOR LIFE), PD background checks with complete Federal, CCAP and WCCA, a $25 permit (one time for life), $60 Handycap service and customer safety training (renew every decade), 5000 mile inspection and of course INSURANCE. All things Uber and Lyft DO NOT have.
> Any TNC or taxi company can operate as many vehicles as they want here as long as they are clearly marked.
> Our app system can also be called from land lines, triangulates multiple calls for rideshare along uniform routes and we take cash OR credit. Again, all things Uber and Lyft DO NOT have.
> ...


That Is a sweet gig! Boy I wish Austin would follow that lead, but no way, no how :-(


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That Is a sweet gig! Boy I wish Austin would follow that lead, but no way, no how :-(


Just have to get your local city government to wake up, boot medallion cartel systems and be smart enough to know Lyft and Uber are scams. The only reason they are legal in Milwaukee wisconsin is because the cartells there cut a deal on Uberblack but of course they have more UberX out there ****ing things up than any uberblack or uber taxi and all of the taxi drivers that got promised big business are going out of business. 
If more cities adopted Madison's commercial transportation ordinance then all the drivers would have to do is register and operate their own companies and apps. As far as apps the Rydehub project is on its way to replace Lyft and Uber. Unfortunately it will take more uninsured wrecks and deaths for people to wake up.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> The only reason they are legal in Milwaukee wisconsin is because the cartells there cut a deal on UberTaxi


The UberTaxi service option isn't showing up in Milwaukee. I didn't read that Uber would be introducing the UberTaxi when the new regs were under discussion.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The UberTaxi service option isn't showing up in Milwaukee. I didn't read that Uber would be introducing the UberTaxi when the new regs were under discussion.


Often the cartells swap out their fleets and offer Uberblack.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I think that OP aka mattvuberx may have gotten the boot OR may have left us "voluntarily". My guess is that he took extreme exception to the MOD's warning. OP was way to arrogant and self-important to have stayed silent for this long.


Good riddance. A classic example of addition by subtraction.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> Often the cartells swap out their fleets and offer Uberblack.


You posted about UberTaxi being offered in Milwaukee. I said it's not being offered. Now you are posting a non sequitur about UberBLACK. 
Never mind I asked.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

The two rideshare companies that appear to be prevalent in Madison, WI are Green Cab and Badger Cab. Both operate similarly, and both have terrible reviews online. 

Having lived in Madison, WI for a year, I can personally attest that Badger Cab is several standard deviations worse than your average taxi. Their biggest failure is ability to actually show up on time, or at all. I do not have any first hand experience with Green Cab, and had not heard of them at all when I lived there.

IMHO Anthony Zelot seems to have some issues. Take a look at his YouTube videos prior to passing judgment here or taking his word. Normal people don't act like that.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> IMHO Anthony Zelot seems to have some issues. Take a look at his YouTube videos prior to passing judgment here or taking his word. Normal people don't act like that.


"Normal" people do not use their own vehicles as taxis without insurance.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You posted about UberTaxi being offered in Milwaukee. I said it's not being offered. Now you are posting a non sequitur about UberBLACK.
> Never mind I asked.


I said Uberblack.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> I said Uberblack.


You kinda lacking in that credibility department! Editing "UberTaxi" into "UberBLACK" doesn't change what you originally said. And makes your post even more nonsensical.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You kinda lacking in that credibility department!
> View attachment 1773


So let me get this straight. You work for a company that made over five million dollars last year from an insurance scam which caused the death of a six year old girl, that continues to make money in savings from paying nothing for the accidents it's drivers cause and who's "Operations manager" and legal firm working in the entire state of Wisconsin for just tried to defraud the court system in an attempt to bury evidence aaaaaaaand your spit balling me over a typo??

When I get out of my rideshare each night, I don't have blood money in my pocket.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

__________________________________

Your initial excerpted comment was "*the only reason they are legal in Milwaukee WI is because the cartels there cut a deal on UberTaxi". *To which I replied that *"UberTaxi is not being offered in Milwaukee"*. Then you went back and edited UberTaxi to UberBLACK, that made your post even more nonsensical, and responded *"Often cartels swap out their fleets and offer UberBLACK"*.
When I called you out


chi1cabby said:


> You kinda lacking in that credibility department! Editing "UberTaxi" into "UberBLACK" doesn't change what you originally said. And makes your post even more nonsensical.


you went back and deleted your edited, and now nonsensical, post!



datelinedecoy said:


> So let me get this straight. You work for a company that made over five million dollars last year from an insurance scam which caused the death of a six year old girl, that continues to make money in savings from paying nothing for the accidents it's drivers cause and who's "Operations manager" and legal firm working in the entire state of Wisconsin for just tried to defraud the court system in an attempt to bury evidence aaaaaaaand your spit balling me over a typo??
> 
> When I get out of my rideshare each night, I don't have blood money in my pocket.


Your off topic rhetoric doesn't fly with me. I drive UberTaxi. I have no complicity in any Uber insurance scam or anything else you speak of.
Go and get better factually informed if you want to be taken seriously by anyone.

And as for your continued anti-Uber, anti-Uber Driver postings on this forum, you've outlived even the modicum of courtesy that I'd initially afforded you! Now you are just an unwelcome troll even in my own eyes!
*Get lost!*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Why dont you guys meet in Rockford and have a Beer?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> .. your spit balling me over a typo??.


What his company may have done doesn't excuse your posting inaccurate information and then "editing it" after being called out. Admit you were wrong and move on.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I will go to, that way I can be the Moderator


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Why dont you guys meet in Rockford and have a Beer?


Troll beer taste bad! 



Former Yellow Driver said:


> posting inaccurate information and then "editing it"


A typo mix up between UberTaxi and UberBLACK is impossible. 
In a zealot's eyes, the end justifies the means!


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 1779
> 
> 
> I have no complicity in any Uber insurance scam or anything else you speak of.


OH, so you aren't supplying any profit to Uber technologies at all?! I had no idea that UberTaxi was a free app that supplies a means of connecting rides and complete credit card processing pay outs to you with ZERO profit share to Uber.

I never expected to find a fair debate here or any kind of logical argument for Uber's existence. What i expected was to inform the few people I could before they hit that brick wall trying to use their own cars as Taxis without insurance. To that end, I've done very well here.

I couldn't care less what you think of me.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

"let's get ready to rumble" instead.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> I could care less what you think of me.


That's good. Otherwise you'd be in therapy.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> OH, so you aren't supplying any profit to Uber technologies at all?!


I don't engage with slippery trolls.
This is where the ignore button comes in very handy!
Ciao!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> You don't know this guy's activity on facebook. He has been trolling cab driver groups for months trying to disrupt groups, telling cab drivers he hates uber one day then trying to promote uber to people the next.


You are correct....I am not familiar with chi1cabby's activity on FB. I am however, familiar with his contributions on THIS site and am an admirer of what he attempts to contribute. As far as having mixed or inconsistent feelings about Uber....I am equally guilty...as I am also about cab companies. Plenty to dislike about how both conduct their businesses and treat their drivers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> You can see from the convo on my side that he isnt the Uber supporter he claims to be here.


Not sure WHY you think he is an Uber supporter on this site. I definitely don't get that impression.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You are correct....I am not familiar with chi1cabby's activity on FB.


I'll assume that the troll said something about my FB page. I lost access to my Justus Aguy FB page couple of weeks back. Someone must have lodged a complaint with FB that the page wasn't a real profile, because it wouldn't let me log in unless I uploaded my ID to FB for them to verify.

I'd used that page to comment on Uber related articles on sites that use FB commenting format.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

This is not what this forum is for. You all should know better.


----------

